# Neben meine(r) Muttersprache (Dativ/Akkusativ)



## Atheer H.

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte in einem Anschreiben folgendes schreiben:
"neben meine(r) Muttersprache spreche ich auch Deutsch und Englisch"
Oder
"neben meine(r) Muttersprache bringe ich Deutsch und Englisch mit"

Immer noch habe ich manchmal Probleme mit Wechselpräpositionen, also, Dativ oder Akkusativ?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Gernot Back

Wenn es nicht um _wohin _geht, sondern um _wo_, _wann _oder irgendeine andere Frage, ist es der Dativ, mit dem die Wechselpräposition stehen muss!


----------



## Atheer H.

1. heißt das, dass beide Sätze mit "meiner", also Dativ?
neben meiner Muttersprache bringe ich Deutsch und Englisch mit
neben meiner Muttersprache spreche ich auch Deutsch und Englisch

oder "mitbringen" wird für die Antwort auf die Frage wohin benutzt, also Akkusativ?

2. Laut Canoo.net: "auf" meist + Akkusativ, wenn nicht räumlich, und "über" + Akkusativ wenn zeitlich (wann?, wie lange?) und auch in anderen Bedeutungen (außer kausal) meist mit Akkusativ
Auch laut B-Grammatik "auf" und "über" + Akkusativ wenn zeitlich, und nach Adj.


----------



## elroy

Atheer H. said:


> 1. heißt das, dass beide Sätze mit "meiner", also Dativ?
> neben meiner Muttersprache bringe ich Deutsch und Englisch mit
> neben meiner Muttersprache spreche ich auch Deutsch und Englisch
> 
> oder "mitbringen" wird für die Antwort auf die Frage wohin benutzt, also Akkusativ?


 "Mitbringen" passt nicht, glaub' ich. Was wolltest Du damit ausdrücken? (Du kannst gerne den arabischen Satz angeben.) 


Atheer H. said:


> 2. Laut Canoo.net: "auf" meist + Akkusativ, wenn nicht räumlich, und "über" + Akkusativ wenn zeitlich (wann?, wie lange?) und auch in anderen Bedeutungen (außer kausal) meist mit Akkusativ
> Auch laut B-Grammatik "auf" und "über" + Akkusativ wenn zeitlich, und nach Adj.


 Mir dreht sich der Kopf!  Was soll dieses Gelaber? Ich glaube nicht, dass Dir so etwas weiterhilft. Bei den Wechselpräpositionen lernst Du den korrekten Gebrauch am besten anhand konkreter Beispiele.


----------



## Hutschi

Atheer H. said:


> 1. heißt das, dass beide Sätze mit "meiner", also Dativ?
> neben meiner Muttersprache bringe ich Deutsch und Englisch mit
> neben meiner Muttersprache spreche ich auch Deutsch und Englisch



"Neben meiner Muttersprache bringe ich Deutsch und Englisch mit." - Diese Wendung ist nicht falsch, aber eher sehr selten. Ich denke, sie ist voll verständlich. Stilistisch wirkt sie auf mich ein wenig "hochgestochen".



> oder "mitbringen" wird für die Antwort auf die Frage wohin benutzt, also Akkusativ?



Hier kann man "wohin" nicht gut verwenden.  Die Sprachen stehen aber im Akkussativ. Hier gilt eher die Frage: Wen oder was bringe ich mit?


> 2. Laut Canoo.net: "auf" meist + Akkusativ, wenn nicht räumlich, und "über" + Akkusativ wenn zeitlich (wann?, wie lange?) und auch in anderen Bedeutungen (außer kausal) meist mit Akkusativ
> Auch laut B-Grammatik "auf" und "über" + Akkusativ wenn zeitlich, und nach Adj.


Ich betrachte es nicht als Gelaber, sondern als Frage. Leider sind die Sätze aber so stark gekürzt, dass sie schwer verständlich sind. ("Es dreht sich der Kopf.)
Formuliere bitte ganze Sätze mit konkreten Fragen.
Und möglichst mit Beispielen (Kontext.)

Ich versuche es für den ersten Teil:

Wenn "auf" nicht im räumlichen Sinn verwendet wird, folgt meist Akkussativ. Ist das korrekt?
Beispiel: Ich schätze die benötigte Zeit auf _*20 Stunden*_. (Akkusativ).
Aber:
Auf dem Tag schien ein Fluch zu liegen. (Akkusativ?  Nein, es ist zeitlich, trotzdem wird Dativ verwendet.) Im übertragenen Sinne könnte man die Zeit als imaginäre Raumkoordinate auffassen, das ist aber dann schon höhere Mathematik.
Leider ist es sehr schwer, Häufigkeitsfragen zu beantworten.


> auch in anderen Bedeutungen *(außer kausal*) meist mit Akkusativ


Wie ist das gemeint?

Kausal: Weil auf den Apfel Schwerkraft einwirkt, fällt er nach unten. (Akkusativ: den Apfel, das ist geradezu prototypisch für Kausalität.)
Was bedeutet dann "außer kausal"?


----------



## Atheer H.

Ich versuche nicht etwas aus dem Arabischen zu übersetzen. Ich erinnere mich nicht, wo ich den Satz "Neben meine Muttersprache bringe ich .... mit" gelesen habe.

Ich meinte laut canoo.net: "auf" meist + Akkusativ, wenn nicht räumlich.
---------------------
"über" + Akkusativ wenn zeitlich (wann?, wie lange?) und auch in anderen Bedeutungen (außer kausal) meist mit Akkusativ.
"über" (kausal) + Dativ, Beispiel: Über dem Spiel haben sie die Zeit vergessen.
---------------------
"Auf dem Tag schien ein Fluch zu liegen"
kann man zeitlich betrachten aber im übertragenen Sinne auch räumlich statisch vielleicht, und deshalb Dativ?! die Grenze zwischen zeitlich und räumlich im übertragenen Sinne scheint für mich nicht ganz klar.

Also "Neben meine Muttersprache bringe ich ..... mit" ist grammatisch falsch, so habe ich von Hutschi verstanden, korrekt ist "Neben meine*r *Muttersprache".


----------



## Hutschi

Atheer H. said:


> I...
> 
> Also "Neben meine Muttersprache bringe ich ..... mit" ist grammatisch falsch, so habe ich von Ihnen verstanden, korrekt ist "Neben meine*r *Muttersprache".


Genau.


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Ich betrachte es nicht als Gelaber, sondern als Frage.


 Ich habe mich natürlich nicht auf die Frage(n) von Atheer bezogen, sondern auf das Canoo-Zitat, mit dem ich auch nach mehrmaligem Lesen nichts anfangen konnte. Solche Versuche, kompliziertere Themen durch kurze "Regeln" zu vereinfachen, schießen oft nach hinten los.


----------



## Hutschi

Alles klar. Diese Zuordnung war mir nicht klar.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Auf dem Tag schien ein Fluch zu liegen. (Akkusativ?  Nein, es ist zeitlich, trotzdem wird Dativ verwendet.)





Atheer H. said:


> die Grenze zwischen zeitlich und räumlich im übertragenen Sinne scheint für mich nicht ganz klar.


Mit zeitlich hat das hier doch nichts zu tun:
Wo liegt der Fluch? Auf dem Tag. - also rein "räumlich".


----------



## Hutschi

Nur, wenn man Tag (im übertragenen Sinne) räumlich auffasst. Tag ist immer noch eine Zeiteinheit.

Ich denke, Dativ steht hier nicht weil es sich um Raumkoordinaten handelt, sondern weil ein "zeitlicher" Ort benannt wird.

Akkussativ wäre es, wenn es sich um ein zeitliches Ziel handelte:
Auf *den *Tag lege ich einen Fluch.

(Wenn ich Deinen Argumenten folgte, wäre es aber ebenfalls rein räumlich.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, Dativ steht hier nicht weil es sich um Raumkoordinaten handelt, sondern weil ein "zeitlicher" Ort benant wird.


Nach "liegen" folgt sowieso automatisch der Dativ, da baucht sich Atheer H. gar nicht erst den Kopf zu zerbrechen, ob _es sich um Raumkoordinaten handelt _oder nicht.

Daher auch der Wechsel des Verbs in:


Hutschi said:


> Auf den Tag* lege* ich einen Fluch.


Wo da _"ein zeitliches Ziel"_ vorliegen soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


Hutschi said:


> (Wenn ich Deinen Argumenten folgte, wäre es aber ebenfalls rein räumlich.)


Das _ist_ es auch.


ein Fluch* liegt* auf + Dativ
jnd. *legt* einen Fluch auf + Akk.
was auch immer das Objet sein mag!


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Nach "liegen" folgt sowieso automatisch der Dativ, da baucht sich Atheer H. gar nicht erst den Kopf zu zerbrechen, ob _es sich um Raumkoordinaten handelt _oder nicht.
> 
> Daher auch der Wechsel des Verbs in:
> 
> Wo da _"ein zeitliches Ziel"_ vorliegen soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Das _ist_ es auch.
> 
> 
> ein Fluch* liegt* auf + Dativ
> jnd. *legt* einen Fluch auf + Akk.
> was auch immer das Objekt sein mag!


Also unabhängig von Raum und Zeit. Das widerlegt deutlich das Canoo-Zitat, oder es macht es nutzlos (was ich ja zeigen wollte.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich weiß nicht, wo besagtes Zitat steht. 
Hier scheint mir alles klar zu sein:


> canoonet - Präposition: Präpositionen mit zwei Kasus
> *auf*
> Dativ, wenn räumlich, statisch _(wo?)_ ->Das Buch liegt auf dem Tisch.
> 
> Akkusativ, wenn räumlich, dynamisch _(wohin?)_ -> Ich lege das Buch auf den Tisch.
> 
> *Meist Akkusativ, wenn nicht räumlich *
> drei Tropfen auf ein Glas Wasser
> auf jemanden warten
> das Recht auf eine gute Ausbildung


----------



## Hutschi

Der Widerspruch ist:
*Meist* Akkusativ, wenn nicht räumlich 

Es gibt viele Beispiele, bei denen es nicht räumlich ist und Dativ verwendet wird.
Beispiel: Ich bestehe auf meiner Meinung.

Bei der Zuordnung zu "räumlichen" Koordinaten zähle ich Zeit höchstens im übertragenen Sinn. Meist spielt es aber keine Rolle.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bei Wechselpräpositionen gibt es  Ausdrücke, denen keine Definition beikommt (dazu gehört auch "bestehen auf + Datif"), die man einfach auswendig lernen muss.
Hier eine Liste solcher Verben.
Oder hier (auch  Adjektive und Nomen + Präposition).


----------



## elroy

Ich sagte ja: 


elroy said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Dir so etwas weiterhilft. Bei den Wechselpräpositionen lernst Du den korrekten Gebrauch am besten anhand konkreter Beispiele.





elroy said:


> Solche Versuche, kompliziertere Themen durch kurze "Regeln" zu vereinfachen, schießen oft nach hinten los.


----------



## Atheer H.

JClaudeK said:


> Bei Wechselpräpositionen gibt es  Ausdrücke, denen keine Definition beikommt (dazu gehört auch "bestehen auf + Datif"), die man einfach auswendig lernen muss.
> Hier eine Liste solcher Verben.
> Oder hier (auch  Adjektive und Nomen + Präposition).



Wie kann man wissen, ob die Präposition alleine entscheidet, welcher Kasus nach der Präposition kommt, oder der Ausdruck (Verb + Präposition)
Die Liste solcher Verben mit festen Präpositionen soweit ich weiß, sind nur Beispiele. Nicht alle Verben mit festen Präpositionen sind in solchen Listen erwähnt

Beispiel:
den Betrag auf die Kreditkarte erstatten
Warum ist "die Kreditkarte" hier Akkusativ?
ist der Ausdruck hier entscheidend: Verb + Präposition (erstatten auf) immer + Akk

Ich finde aber (erstatten auf + Akk) in keiner Liste der Ausdrücke (Verben mit festen Präpositionen)

Wenn man nicht sicher ist, ob die Präposition räumlich statisch (wo) im übertragenen Sinne verwendet wird
oder räumlich dynamisch (wohin) im übertragenen Sinne
oder Feste Verbindung Verb + Präposition, die man einfach merken muss
dann ist man nicht sicher, welcher Kasus folgt


----------



## JClaudeK

Atheer H. said:


> den Betrag auf die Kreditkarte erstatten
> Warum ist "die Kreditkarte" hier Akkusativ?


Das ist ganz eindeutig "zielgerichtet" (_räumlich dynamisch -> wohin?_ _im übertragenen Sinne_) zu verstehen. "Wohin soll ich den Betrag erstatten/ überweisen?"


Atheer H. said:


> Nicht alle Verben mit festen Präpositionen sind in solchen Listen erwähnt


Die Listen sind offensichtlich ziemlich reichhaltig (lern schon mal die, danach wirst du sehen, was noch fehlt ).


----------



## Atheer H.

mir ist das nicht eindeutig

Sollte die Frage nicht folgendes lauten:
Wo*rauf* soll ich den Betrag erstatten?
Sie sollen den Betrag *auf *die Kreditkarte erstatten

und wenn "wohin" statt "worauf" auch möglich, ist es nicht möglich auch "wo" zu benutzen?
"Wo soll ich den Betrag erstatten?"
Sie sollen den Betrag auf die Kreditkarte erstatten.


----------



## JClaudeK

Atheer H. said:


> Sollte die Frage nicht folgendes lauten:
> Wo*rauf* soll ich den Betrag erstatten?


Nein.
Nehmen wir den Satz
"Er setzt sich auf den Boden."
da lautet die Frage auch "Wohin setzt er sich?" und nicht "Worauf setzt er sich?" (außer in Sonderfällen)


Atheer H. said:


> und wenn "wohin" statt "worauf" auch möglich ist, ist es nicht möglich auch "wo" zu benutzen?
> "Wo soll ich den Betrag erstatten?"


----------



## Atheer H.

ok JClaudeK
aber wenn ich nicht weiß, ob ich die frage mit "wo" oder "wohin" formulieren muss, dann hilft mir dieser Regel im übertragenen Sinne auch nicht.  Für die Antwort der ersten Frage (Dativ oder Akkusativ) wird die Antwort einer zweiten Frage (wo oder wohin) benötigt, ich kenne aber die Antwort der zweiten Frage auch nicht!


----------



## Atheer H.

ein anderes Beispiel
in eine(r) Liste meinen Namen eintragen
wohin trage ich meinen Namen ein?, oder
wo tragen ich meinen Namen ein?

und im Perfekt

ich habe meinen Namen in eine(r) Liste eingetragen

Passiv (mit sein)
mein Name ist in eine(r) Liste eingetragen

Passiv (mit werden)
mein Name ist in eine(r) Liste eingetragen worden

eine oder einer? wo oder wohin?


----------



## Gernot Back

Atheer H. said:


> Passiv (mit sein)
> mein Name ist in eine(r) Liste eingetragen
> 
> Passiv (mit werden)
> mein Name ist in eine(r) Liste eingetragen worden



Das zweite Beispiel ist Vorgangspassiv oder Handlungspassiv (_agentive passive_). Es geht hier also eher um die Liste als Ziel, in die dein Name eingetragen wird.

Das erste Beispiel ist Zustandspassiv. Auf Englisch nennt man es _stative passive._ Es geht hier also eher um die Liste als Ort, in dem sich dein Name als Ergebnis einer Handlung befindet.


----------



## JClaudeK

Atheer H. said:


> in eine(r) Liste meinen Namen eintragen
> wohin trage ich meinen Namen ein , oder
> wo tragen ich meinen Namen ein?



Das Problem hier ist vergleichbar mit "an di*e* Tafel/ in*s* Heft schreiben"
siehe Ich schreibe (etwas) an die / der Tafel


----------



## Atheer H.

heißt das, dass folgendes korrekt ist?
ich trage meinen Namen in eine Liste ein (Präsens, Akkusativ) Ziel/Bewegung
ich habe meinen Namen in eine Liste eingetragen (Präsens Perfekt, Akkusativ) Ziel/Bewegung
mein Name ist in eine*r* Liste eingetragen (Zustandspassiv, Dativ) Ort/ statisch
mein Name ist in eine Liste eingetragen worden (Vorgangspassiv, Akkusativ) Ziel/Bewegung

und folgendes ist falsch?
ich trage meinen Namen in eine*r* Liste ein
ich habe meinen Namen in eine*r* Liste eingetragen
mein Name ist in eine Liste eingetragen
mein Name ist in eine*r* Liste eingetragen worden

nur in Zustandspassiv muss Dativ?


----------



## Hutschi

Atheer H. said:


> heißt das, dass folgendes korrekt ist?
> ich trage meinen Namen in eine Liste ein (Präsens, Akkusativ) Ziel/Bewegung
> ich habe meinen Namen in eine Liste eingetragen (Präsens Perfekt, Akkusativ) Ziel/Bewegung
> mein Name ist in eine*r* Liste eingetragen (Zustandspassiv, Dativ) Ort/ statisch
> mein Name ist in eine Liste eingetragen worden (Vorgangspassiv, Akkusativ) Ziel/Bewegung
> 
> und folgendes ist falsch?
> ich trage meinen Namen in eine*r* Liste ein
> ich habe meinen Namen in eine*r* Liste eingetragen
> mein Name ist in eine Liste eingetragen
> mein Name ist in eine*r* Liste eingetragen worden
> 
> nur in Zustandspassiv muss Dativ?


Ich denke, alle Formen sind hier korrekt.
Im unteren Bereich ist es Ort plus Bewegung, also eine Bewegung bzw. Änderung an einem Ort. Im ersten Bereich ist es ein Ziel mit Bewegung bzw. Änderung, also nicht Ziel oder Bewegung. Bewegung allein reicht nicht.

Was meinst Du mit "Nur Zustandspassiv muss Dativ?"
Beim Zustandspassiv findet ja keine Bewegung zu einem Ziel statt. Deshalb ist es hier Dativ.
Beim vorgangspassiv hängt es ab, ob ein Ziel oder ein Ort gemeint ist.


----------



## Gernot Back

Atheer H. said:


> und folgendes ist falsch?
> ich trage meinen Namen in eine*r* Liste ein
> ich habe meinen Namen in eine*r* Liste eingetragen
> mein Name ist in eine Liste eingetragen
> mein Name ist in eine*r* Liste eingetragen worden


Nein, falsch ist das nicht, nur stilistisch nicht optimal! 
Mit Zustandspassiv passt besser die Liste als Ort, mit Handlungspassiv besser die Liste als Ziel!


----------



## Atheer H.

gut, also bei manchen Verben mit Wechselpräpositionen beide Kasus Dativ und Akkusativ sind möglich. 
Wäre gut wenn man wissen könnte, welche Verben man mit beiden Kasus benutzen kann.


----------

